

Social Media Venn Diagram - cloudhead
http://site.despair.com/socialmediatee/socialmediavenndiagram.jpg

======
cloudhead
Somehow, this makes sense - although the myspace categorization is
questionable. Maybe it's the strobe lights.

------
mahmud
For some reason I both flagged and upvoted this. Where does that fit in the
diagram?

